
Show HN: A social network that lets you own your data - nikhildahake
I created Timelines so that people could have ownership over their data while posting on social media.<p>Timelines stores your data in a specific folder on your Google Drive which is sandboxed from all your other data on Google drive.<p>Do try it out. Hoping to get some useful feedback. Thanks!<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.timelines.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.timelines.co</a>
======
hokkol
I like the idea. Would be good if it can be proven that data (which is stored
on Google Drive) isn't centrally stored somewhere else.

~~~
nikhildahake
Any thoughts on how I can prove this?

